# HELP - stagehand jobs in Las Vegas



## Tperkins

Hey guys, im fresh outta high school and i dont have a clue where to look for stagehand jobs anywhere in Las Vegas. If there is anyone from Vegas that can point me in the right direction or anything to help that would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## derekleffew

Your first stop should be the local stagehand's union, IATSE Local 720.

After that, there are three major non-union labor suppliers here in town:
Desert Entertainment, Desert Entertainment of Las Vegas .
Rhino Staging - Las Vegas, Rhino Staging | Rhino Staging | The best professional technical staffing solutions for the event industry. .
ELF (Entertainment Labor Force), Tech Lighting Stage Riggers Las Vegas Entertainment Labor Force .
All pay around $20/hour, are strictly on-call, work as needed, no benefits, in no way can be considered full-time. Difficult if not impossible to earn a living working solely for one of the above. The three are pretty non-inclusive. If you work for one, you probably can't work for the other two, as they all hate each other and are competitors. 

Also, for any of the SEVEN (8?--I can't keep count!) resident Cirque du Soleil shows, Cirque Jobs | Employment & Careers | Cirque du Soleil | Jobs .
For all MGM Resorts properties, Las Vegas Jobs - MGM Resorts International Employment - Las Vegas .

Then there are the lighting rental shops and a myriad of AV companies: PRG, 4Wall, Alumifax, ChristieLites, Solotech, VER, LMG, Encore, PSAV, AV Vegas, Freeman and so on. Here's a link found via teh Google: Audio Visual Technician Jobs, Employment in Las Vegas, NV | Indeed.com that may prove helpful.

See also http://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/Collaborative Articles:Getting a Job in the Industry for pearls of wisdom and resources.


----------



## chawalang

Do you possibly have an I.A.T.S.E card already? The reason I ask is because I know 720's by laws state that as long as your a card holder and on good standing they will transfer you into their local and you will be put on the A list. You will just need to pay a $500.00 one time transfer fee. Considering you fresh out of HS I would expect that you would not have the highest skill set for the industry. Im not trying to be insulting at all to you just realistic, I remember the skill set I had out of HS, it was nothing great. That local I know works a lot on reference from companies they have contracts with, i.e they work with freeman a lot and if you get in sweet with a company they will refer you constantly, seems how that local works. To my knowledge from my buddies in Vegas the above mentioned non union labor organizations can be a good starting point, those companies just weren't their forte. I would say look at gigs where you will be for a lack of a better term, schleping cable, you will have to work your way up and learn stuff over time, looking at gigs that are head positions would be a waste of time for you due to your lack of experience. I doubt you can program every lighting console on the market and can fix various brand of moving lights and add in leadership skills, I say that because Im a lighting guy. A question I have for you is at your age why vegas? Especially right out of HS? Have you looked at going into an undergrad program? If not have you looked at touring possibly or cruise ship work?


----------



## josh88

I bet I can answer your why Vegas question. He already lives there. I wouldn't look elsewhere if I had options right in front of me. That being said, I don't know what else is in the desert but if there is more close by it might be easier to get into a theatre or job just outside the city to get some experience.


Via tapatalk


----------



## themuzicman

Having lived in Vegas for a bit out of college, I'd try to hit up PRG. They hire a fair bit of intern staff, pay a decent wage, and you'll get some good connections if you prove yourself a good worker and work the intern system a bit. PM me for more info and all that jazz. It's on South Valley View, behind Mandalay Bay. 

If the intern route doesn't suite your fancy, try hitting up local 720, they have open applications every few months, usually there is one in early July. They aren't the best local, but they do have some work...if you're willing to work for their ridiculously starting wage (slightly above minimum wage), and can jump through the hoops to entrance (2 "emergency" calls, they give you 30 minutes notice and you have to book it to two gigs within 6 months of your entrance interview). There is also Rhino, Desert Staging & Entertainment, PRG ShowPay, Freeman, PSAV, and Upstaging in the world of overhire staff in Vegas.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Don't forget local theaters. You may find some work through the Smith Center, but likely you need to build up skills and connections. Try something like Las Vegas Little Theater. You may also want to consider the non-Strip casinos, like the Station casinos and check with their AV and events departments.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

And there is a new LORT Las Vegas Shakespeare Company just starting I believe. (Oh my, the parodies are endless.)


----------



## EricMinton

derekleffew said:


> Your first stop should be the local stagehand's union, IATSE Local 720.
> 
> After that, there are three major non-union labor suppliers here in town:
> Desert Entertainment, Desert Entertainment of Las Vegas .
> Rhino Staging - Las Vegas, Rhino Staging | Rhino Staging | The best professional technical staffing solutions for the event industry. .
> ELF (Entertainment Labor Force), Tech Lighting Stage Riggers Las Vegas Entertainment Labor Force .
> All pay around $20/hour, are strictly on-call, work as needed, no benefits, in no way can be considered full-time. Difficult if not impossible to earn a living working solely for one of the above. The three are pretty non-inclusive. If you work for one, you probably can't work for the other two, as they all hate each other and are competitors.
> 
> Also, for any of the SEVEN (8?--I can't keep count!) resident Cirque du Soleil shows, Cirque Jobs | Employment & Careers | Cirque du Soleil | Jobs .
> For all MGM properties, Las Vegas Jobs - MGM Resorts International Employment - Las Vegas .
> 
> Then there are the lighting rental shops and a myriad of AV companies: PRG, 4Wall, Alumifax, ChristieLites, Solotech, VER, LMG, Encore, PSAV, AV Vegas, Freeman and so on. Here's a link found via teh Google: Audio Visual Technician Jobs, Employment in Las Vegas, NV | Indeed.com that may prove helpful.
> 
> See also http://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/Collaborative Articles:Getting a Job in the Industry for pearls of wisdom and resources.


Not sure if you want to add In-House Production under a labor or AV company but we do payroll and rigging service.
I know the original question is more than a year old.


----------



## What Rigger?

You had experience in high school, yes? Does your teacher have connections? I can't imagine you've not tried to take advantage of that, right?


----------



## ruinexplorer

Hopefully the OP found a job (it was over a year ago).


----------

